# wierd little worms



## darkspot716 (Sep 4, 2008)

found these in my pink spring culture


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Those sure look like fly maggots to me!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Those aren't springtails! 

I believe that Eric is correct, those are some kind of fly larvae. What kind of fly, I have no idea. Flies are not my expertise

John


----------

